# football matches in Cairo



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

Like any good italian i like soccer.

I would like to go to Cairo stadium to watch one of the locals teams Ahly or Zamalek play. 
My questions are as follows:

a) is it safe

b) how expensive for a good seat also does egyptian get charged 5LE for the seat and me 50Le for the same seat?

c) is it ok for a foreigner to go to the ground without being hassled

d) is it ok for females to go, obviously accompanied by me not on their own.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went to the football here a few years ago for the African cup... the atmosphere etc was good however the scarey part is they lock you into the stadium so I would never go again.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I went to the football here a few years ago for the African cup... the atmosphere etc was good however the scarey part is they lock you into the stadium so I would never go again.


I think they fill up when their national team plays and from the pics on tv there seems to be girls attending the egypt matches but when their clubs play it seems not maybe they get a lot of corporate tickets when misr plays i don't know.

I don't really like their national team much i was more interested for the club games but I guess security measures would be the same.
The last thing i want is for my partner to be hassled thats why i was asking about females attending, i'm not too bothered as having followed football in italy and england i know trouble can spark at any time.

i don't mind paying for the best seat.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There was no hassle and it is cheap can't remember the price but cheap.. so cheap I took all the staff for the match. As I said the locking you into the stadium is not going to happen to me again.. sod security.. safety first in my opinion. I was unaware we were locked in. I just remembered there were different turnstiles for the sexes.
I once went to a show at the Nile Hilton they locked the doors I demanded they be left unlocked or let me out and give me back my money.. I have a fear of fire.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> There was no hassle and it is cheap can't remember the price but cheap.. so cheap I took all the staff for the match. As I said the locking you into the stadium is not going to happen to me again.. sod security.. safety first in my opinion. I was unaware we were locked in. I just remembered there were different turnstiles for the sexes.
> I once went to a show at the Nile Hilton they locked the doors I demanded they be left unlocked or let me out and give me back my money.. I have a fear of fire.


I've been to an old firm game, can it get as bad as that> 

sorry also meant to ask, how do you purchase tickets?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> I've been to an old firm game, can it get as bad as that>




Mon the hoops...

I can watch Alhay play at home from my window with the aid of a pair of binoculars


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I can watch Alhay play at home from my window with the aid of a pair of binoculars


didn't they used to play at cairo stadium?


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

My driver took me to a couple of local games, he organised the tickets, they were cheap.
Took him to Egypt vs Aussie end of last year, ticket prices for the international where as follows

Front of the VIP area 25.86 USD
First Class ( Right ) 6.89 USD
First Class ( Lift ) 6.89 USD
First Class ( High ) 4.31 USD
Scand Class 3.44 USD
Third Class 1.72 USD

Tickets can be purchased at the Stadium from 11:00 on the match day. They will also be for sale on Saturday 13, Sunday 14, Monday 15 of November 2010 from 10:00-16:00 at the Egyptian Football Association headquarters in Zamalek. Address: 5 Gabalaya Street, Gezira El Borg, CAIRO. Phone: +20-2/2735 1793


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

NZCowboy said:


> Third Class 1.72 USD




what do you get for this price? Sat on the bog in the stadium toilets??

I think i'll go for the vip area.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi MN

I don't know if you've already been to see a match but regarding what happen today at the stadium, this is from someone who was there today: "security in the stadium was so low no searching no inspecting no lookin for tickets so alot got in". People are saying there was not enough police presence so went trouble started all hell broke loose, also on the stands.


Zamalek-Africain clash called off after pitch invasion - Africa - Sports - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Hi MN
> 
> I don't know if you've already been to see a match but regarding what happen today at the stadium, this is from someone who was there today: "security in the stadium was so low no searching no inspecting no lookin for tickets so alot got in". People are saying there was not enough police presence so went trouble started all hell broke loose, also on the stands.
> 
> ...


\
That explains a lot... I was in City Stars today


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> \
> That explains a lot... I was in City Stars today


lol you should never go to City Stars at the weekend anyway, football or not footbal


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

well now we are going to hear how it was the fault of the tunisians like it was the fault of the algerians when there was trouble for the egypt algeria a few months back 

This is another example where to be cool they have copied the worst habits of western nations like football hooliganism, now here they even have local "firms" who fight each other and the police for kicks. They don't have enough money to buy food but they have enough to buy flags, flares etc etc

To be honest i am not even interested in watching these local teams here as following european footbalk is enough but my GF wants to watch Zamalek but i think todays events put an end to this i hope


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol you should never go to City Stars at the weekend anyway, football or not footbal




I was at the cinema and I bumped into Adrian with his wife and a line of so pretty girls.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is an old video and although I have been to the stadium and enjoyed it.. I don't think I will return

A Woman Harrassed At Cairo Stadium Gates - Video


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> This is an old video and although I have been to the stadium and enjoyed it.. I don't think I will return
> 
> A Woman Harrassed At Cairo Stadium Gates - Video


that shocking. i certainly won't be setting foot in that sh......le.

I was surprised when from the pics on tv i saw girls in the stadium. I thought they were risking a lot by going there. 
I can't see them being safe whilst queuing to get in.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> that shocking. i certainly won't be setting foot in that sh......le.
> 
> I was surprised when from the pics on tv i saw girls in the stadium. I thought they were risking a lot by going there.
> I can't see them being safe whilst queuing to get in.


I have been inside Cairo Stadium once for a concert. Suffice to say that we left before the concert started as it was very obvious the police in charge of security were absolutely useless at crowd control. The mob mentality takes over very quickly and there is no plan B in place so if you get caught it will be "maalish..." 

Also, too much "unspent" testosterone in those crowds, mainly young sexually frustrated guys with no hope of getting laid until they are 40+ :banplease:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I have been inside Cairo Stadium once for a concert. Suffice to say that we left before the concert started as it was very obvious the police in charge of security were absolutely useless at crowd control. The mob mentality takes over very quickly and there is no plan B in place so if you get caught it will be "maalish..."
> 
> Also, too much "unspent" testosterone in those crowds, mainly young sexually frustrated guys with no hope of getting laid until they are 40+ :banplease:


what concert was that?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> that shocking. i certainly won't be setting foot in that sh......le.
> 
> I was surprised when from the pics on tv i saw girls in the stadium. I thought they were risking a lot by going there.
> I can't see them being safe whilst queuing to get in.




I had no problems when I was there but I was with all my staff.. there was 4 other young pretty girls with me and they didn't say they were getting hassle.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> what concert was that?


Nothing too exciting for me, some bimbo called Haifa Wehbe


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> Nothing too exciting for me, some bimbo called Haifa Wehbe
> 
> YouTube - Haifa Wehbe - Enta Tani (English subtitles) 2010


yes i think i've heard about that concert. is that the one where she was wearing the Pacino t shirt?

A lot of people here like her.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> yes i think i've heard about that concert. is that the one where she was wearing the Pacino t shirt?
> 
> A lot of people here like her.


No idea what she was wearing, I left before the concert started, crowd a bit rough and the music not worth waiting for. But yes, here many like that kind of pre-fab barbie look. I think she's Lebanese, most of them are


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> No idea what she was wearing, I left before the concert started, crowd a bit rough and the music not worth waiting for. But yes, here many like that kind of pre-fab barbie look. I think she's Lebanese, most of them are



she looks like a less refined version of Cheryl Cole........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> she looks like a less refined version of Cheryl Cole........


hahahaa Cheryl Cole refined?! hahahaha, that's pretty low even for Haifa


----------

